# 7 month old with a heart murmur. Is it safe to get her spayed?



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

If your vet is recommending that you see a cardiologist you should follow the recommendation. The specialist will probably recommend that your pup have a special test that evaluates your pups heart function and structure. After that the specialist can advise you about the safety of surgery. Goldens are prone to some significant heart conditions that can put your pup at risk, SAS is one condition that can be deadly. Early treatment for heart conditions can keep your pup healthy.

My vet referred us to a cardiologist after hearing a murmur in my 5 y/o dog and after evaluation it was determined my Golden boy had cardiomyopathy and mild SAS, as well as a problem with one of his heart valves. This helped the vet to make some adjustments when my dog needed to have major surgery for an oral tumor.

My feeling is better to be safe than regret having made a decision that you might regret down the road. Besides peace of mind is worth its weight in gold if hopefully there is no problem detected.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

First off, hello and welcome!

I would have it checked before spaying, in case it's of concern or needs surgery to repair. It may be nothing to worry about (if you haven't noticed any signs....) or it may be. Either way she should be checked out again to make sure (if the vet just listened, it's best to get more testing done) and find a vet who can spay her. She may just need more support for the surgery.

My son has a moderate murmur, different doctors have said different things about it, so we go by the 'official' echo and ekg testing to be sure. But if you didn't know any better you would have no clue he has any heart condition, he runs and plays with the best of them.

Good luck, hope she's ok. Also I would contact the breeder ASAP to let them know what's going on, so they can contact the rest of the litter to see if it's an issue or not.

Lana


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Maggie's Mom (Missouri Crew) has a golden with a heart murmur--hoping she see's this and can weigh in and give you some advice.


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

My golden girl was diagnosed with mild SAS and 4/6 heart murmur at 4 months old. We had her spayed a month later, after consulting with a cardiologist and she came through fine. We had a number of wonderful cardiologists in California and than in Boston when we moved which enabled her to live a happy life until her sixth birthday. I would definately consult with a cardiologist prior and have an echocardiogram done as well to see what you are dealing with. Good thoughts as a lot of murmurs are just that and not always a precursor to other things.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would definitely follow your vet's recommendation with the cardiologist. Personally, I would want any dog found with a murmur to be seen by a cardiologist and definitely wouldn't want them anesthetized before having the eval done.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes

Contact Maggie's Mom, she will be able to share with you.

Click on this link
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member.php?u=687
and the click on email Maggie's Mom.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Heart murmurs are never "normal". Definitely go the cardiology route if at all possible. You need to know what you are dealing with-not just prior to the surgery, but if this is something that will effect the rest of her life.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My Tinkerbell has severe SAS and her heart murmur is a 5-5.5/6. it was diagnosed at 9 weeks. We had her spayed right at 6 months, as our vet said could we really afford not to. Accidents can and do happen, She would never survive giving birth to puppies. So we did all the appropriate blood work to make sure nothign else was going on and our vet cleared their surgery schedule for the day it was done. That way all their attention was focused on Tinkerbell. She came thru with flying colors. 

A month later we went to see the cardiologist. Where they confirmed the diagnosis. They gave us a very negative prognosis. We were told not to excpect her to live to be a year old. But she just turned *4 *today. She still has the heart problem and the nurmur but she is healthy. And I am so glad that we took the risk and had her spayed. It was the better decision for her and us. 

I do urge you to see a cardiologist in order to know exactly what you are dealing with. But I also encourage you to seriously think about getting her spayed. The longer you wait the more dangerous it may be.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser has had a grade 3 heart murmur since he was 8 weeks old, he is now 3. I would go see a cardiologist before having it done. They will do a echo and a ekg and go from there. Cruiser got the "go ahead" , but they wanted it done by 4 months. He came through with flying colors and lives a normal life with my other 3.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My Sunshine had a heart murmur and it was a grade 7 with severe SAS. Our cardiologist worked with my vet and Sunny came through the surgery at 6 months quite easily. 

She was given 3 yrs. and went to the bridge 1 month before her 8th birthday. Definitely see a cardiologist to determine the exact problem, it can be managed with proper care, exercise and medications. Good-luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree to see a cardiologist if that is what your vet recommends before the surgery. I am also curious why this is just being picked up on now? Usually these things are detectable earlier than 7 months of age.


----------

